# أنظروا أسلوب الغرب فى التفكير للإخلاء



## mohamed lashin (6 أبريل 2009)

أنظروا أسلوب الغرب فى التفكير للإخلاء
بصراحة عجبنى


----------



## mohamed lashin (6 أبريل 2009)

وإقرأوا هذا أيضا ومنتظر التعليقات
http://www.emsc.nysed.gov/deputy/Documents/alerts/auditchecklist.html


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكور
هذا في مدارسهم أما في المدارس العربية معظمها لا يوجد لديهم أي فكرة حول هذا الموضوع رغم أهميته


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (7 أبريل 2009)

موضوع الاخلاء في المدارس والجامعات من المواضيع المهمة التي ارجو ان تهتم بها وزارة التربية والتعليم


----------



## sayed00 (8 أبريل 2009)

محمد و غسان و احمد

كلنا كمختصين نعلم ذلك و ما يترتب علية لكن هل هم يعلمون؟؟؟

زى ما انتو عارفين ان العرب عموما لا يتحركون الا بعد مصيبة (ننتظر حتى تكون هناك مالا يحمد عقباة) و بعدين نتحرك لفترة و ننام تانى

لابد من عملية غسيل مخ فى موضوع السلامة


----------



## الطيرالمسافر (8 أبريل 2009)

sayed00 قال:


> محمد و غسان و احمد
> 
> كلنا كمختصين نعلم ذلك و ما يترتب علية لكن هل هم يعلمون؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

معاك حق يا أبو السيد


----------



## mohamed lashin (9 أبريل 2009)

لنا الله-----------------------------------


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (10 أبريل 2009)

للعلم غالبية الوفيات في زلزال اكتوبر الشهير في المدارس ناتج من تدافع التلاميذ


----------



## red-rose (15 أبريل 2009)

ياريت عندنا يهتموا بالموضوع ده فعلا
لانه مهم جدا 
وممكن بسبب اهماله تحصل كوارث


----------



## م/وفاء (16 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر علي هده المشاركه


----------



## turkei (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedyani (28 أبريل 2009)

تسلم يا الغالي علي معلوماتك القيمة


----------

